# Updates to  NCCI policy manual 2015



## dwaldman (Dec 8, 2014)

Below are some notable updates to the NCCI policy manual for 2015



http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


E.  Drug Testing  Providers performing validity testing on urine specimens utilized for drug testing should not separately bill the validity testing. For example, if a laboratory performs a urinary pH, specific gravity, creatinine, nitrates, oxidants, or other tests to confirm that a urine specimen is not adulterated, this testing is not separately billed.  The Internet-Only Manual, Publication 100-04, Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 16 (Laboratory Services), Section 10 (Background) indicates that a laboratory test is a covered benefit only if the test result is utilized for management of the beneficiary?s specific medical problem.  Testing to confirm that a urine specimen is unadulterated is an internal control process that is not separately reportable. 







7.   CPT codes 20600-20611 are a family of codes describing arthrocentesis for aspiration and/or injection of different sized joints or bursae with or without ultrasound guidance.  The unit of service (UOS) for each of these codes is a joint and its surrounding bursae, if any.  A physician should not report more than one (1) UOS for arthrocentesis of any one joint regardless of whether or not the physician also aspirates or injects one or more of its surrounding bursae.  For example, if a physician performs arthrocentesis of the shoulder and two bursae of the same shoulder without ultrasound guidance, only 1 UOS of CPT code 20610 may be reported. 





CPT codes 22510-22512 represent a family of codes describing percutaneous vertebroplasty, and CPT codes 22513-22515 represent a family of codes describing percutaneous vertebral augmentation. Within each of these families of codes, the physician may report only one primary procedure code and the add-on procedure code for each additional level(s) whether the additional level(s) are contiguous or not. 




 Similarly, HCPCS code A4220 should not be reported separately with CPT codes 62369 (Electronic analysis of programmable, implanted pump for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion (includes evaluation of reservoir status, alarm status, drug prescription status); with reprogramming and refill) or 62370 (Electronic analysis of programmable, implanted pump for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion (includes evaluation of reservoir status, alarm status, drug prescription status); with reprogramming and refill (requiring skill of a physician or other qualified health care professional)) since Medicare payment for these two CPT codes includes the refill kit.


----------

